# Brp cars



## fitadude (Sep 29, 2013)

Selling two cars 



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=402761


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

There were some people interested in getting started last weekend at The Gate. Maybe you should put them in the showcase out there.

chuck


----------



## fitadude (Sep 29, 2013)

*Both cars final price*

You get both cars for two hundred and you pay actual price for shipping.


----------



## fitadude (Sep 29, 2013)

daily bump.......In new shape.


----------



## fitadude (Sep 29, 2013)

inviting offers


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

interested! do u have a paypal acct for payment?


----------



## fitadude (Sep 29, 2013)

Sold and shipped to xxfile


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Fitadude!
They haven't arrived as of yet but looking forward to putting one of these in my 22 yr olds hands. There are 7 of us that race regularly and he has been beating us up with a MRS4. now we are leveling his playing field!!!.
Plus some spares for me


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

wow it went from Lorain to Toledo to Chicago and has cleared customs in Canada on the 23rd! should be here today or Monday..


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Arrrgggh!!!*

Fitadude: Customs has held up my package they want your name and address to search it
Can you check ur PM's for info from me please...
Thanks
Howard


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Fitadude is a GOOD Dude!*

Went thru a nightmare with customs and Canada post shipping these cars.
It eventually got returned to Sender in Lorain!
Doug Shipped it back Via Fedex arrived in 3-4 days cars are good all as advertised.
took a month of pissing around due to customs but can say enough good words about Doug.
Good guy to deal with
Howard


----------

